# trainer in New Orleans



## aredmann (Apr 5, 2007)

I need help finding a trainer in New Orleans. My 16 month old Sasha has completed basic obedience training. Now I'd like to do more. She is CRAZY about balls. Her worst behavior is jumping up on people.
Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2008)

Here is the list of CPDT certified trainers for Louisiana. There is one listed there as being in New Orleans. Board rules forbid me to list people's names and addresses so you'll have to go to the link.

http://www.ccpdt.org/rstr/LA.html


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

Check out this link.
http://germanshepherddog.com/clubs/south_central.htm
It's information for the Greater New Orleans SchH Association. There is a name and number there you can try.


----------

